# Help with natural makeup



## mrslisettecg (Feb 22, 2012)

So ive been freelancing for myself for weddings proms etc for years, but i have recently started doing mu for head shots and stuff and i am really having trouble creating natural no makeup looks. I am completely self taught and cant afford to go to a makeup school. I am just so use to every one wanted a damn smoky eye lol this natural thing is killing me. Like the pics what shadow and lipstick would you use for these looks?


----------



## MissxMetal (Mar 2, 2012)

Not sure about lipstick as I rarely wear it, but eyeshadows I'd use for these looks include Wedge, Charcoal Brown, Soba, Woodwinked, Shroom (all MAC) - If you're having trouble with the natural makeup look, break it down and take a step back every 5 minutes, establish the line between natural and too much! You'll find your feet  Fundamental things for natural looks in my opinion is a lot of seamless blending, muted colours and following the natural contours of the face, & not too much powder


----------

